# Alternative to Android File Transfer (OSX)



## robbymueller (Apr 23, 2012)

As you all know, transferring files to and from your Nexus to your Mac is a bitch, I was just wondering if there was a alternative app with the same idea behind it?

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You can mount your entire filesystem for your device on OSX as a drive wirelessly if you use an app that creates an ssh server on your device. Then you can copy to and from the entire device (not just the sdcard) and do so with root privileges if needed.

http://rootzwiki.com...ocedure-simple/


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

its quite awful on pc aswell, hes omitting files for no reason, doesnt refresh properly etc. i usually use airdroid or adb. for flashing purposes adb always as that one works even in cwm or when its booting up.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Android File Transfer is better than MTP on Windows, trust me.


----------

